# Should I Wait To Neuter My Dog With Only 1 Descended Testicle?



## ravic (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 4-5 month old Shepherd mix, and only one of his testes has descended. 

I did some research, and everyone seems to have different opinions, but I had decided it would probably be best if I waited until about 9-12 months to neuter my dog since he's at least half a large breed (though my dog is not very large). 

However, I've read that having an undescended testicle can lead to cancer and he should be neutered. I was wondering if he should be neutered immediately due to the issue, or if I can wait until 9-12 months so he's fully matured without anything to worry about. 

Not to be rude, but I'm not looking for opinions on what's the best age to neuter a dog (preadolescence, before 6 months, after 1 year, etc) since there are countless threads on the issue. I'm more concerned about whether or not it's safe to wait a few extra months to neuter him with his condition.


Thanks


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Not what you want to hear but nothing is 100% one way or the other. Having a A gsd pup with both testicles not descended this is the speech my vet gave me. He felt it was now a more complicated surgery needing to go find the testicles especially if they weren't laying right out in the open sometimes they not, (if they could find them) and if the body hadn't re absorbed them to have anything to find. I chose not to do the surgery with the awareness of what they say about causing cancer. Sirius lived through his 15th birthday very masculin male, very strong leader dog in my pack with a great temperment and no medical issues in his life time. My vet said at the time that he wasn't worried about an immediate threat as a 6 month old pup, and if something comes up then we will deal with it. Being aware of both outcomes I made the choice to do nothing understanding that my choices will always have their consequences.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Waiting a few extra months probably isn't going to make a difference IMO.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

When my cousin had a cryptorchid kitten, the vet actually made us wait until 10-12 months "to be sure" they wouldn't descend (from what I've read, if they haven't shown up by 12 weeks they aren't going to, but whatever) so I doubt waiting until at least then will be a problem.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm with Willowy here. 

My mom's Chihuahua's missing testicle descended when he was 9 months... a week before his vet appointment to get neutered. Good timing, right? That way he didn't have to have such an invasive surgery. 

Waiting couldn't hurt, and could possibly help.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Willowy said:


> When my cousin had a cryptorchid kitten, the vet actually made us wait until 10-12 months "to be sure" they wouldn't descend (from what I've read, if they haven't shown up by 12 weeks they aren't going to, but whatever) so I doubt waiting until at least then will be a problem.


Cats are very different, though. A lot of times in dogs, an undescended testicle can show up later. It's also possible to "milk" it down if it's close, and can be felt.

IMO, I'd wait till about 12 months old. You will have a more mature dog at that point, and physically, this can be important if you plan to do sports or anything with him.


----------



## ravic (Nov 14, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Not what you want to hear but nothing is 100% one way or the other. Having a A gsd pup with both testicles not descended this is the speech my vet gave me. He felt it was now a more complicated surgery needing to go find the testicles especially if they weren't laying right out in the open sometimes they not, (if they could find them) and if the body hadn't re absorbed them to have anything to find. I chose not to do the surgery with the awareness of what they say about causing cancer. Sirius lived through his 15th birthday very masculin male, very strong leader dog in my pack with a great temperment and no medical issues in his life time. My vet said at the time that he wasn't worried about an immediate threat as a 6 month old pup, and if something comes up then we will deal with it. Being aware of both outcomes I made the choice to do nothing understanding that my choices will always have their consequences.


Sorry about Sirius, but that's great that he lived such a long and happy life. 




sassafras said:


> Waiting a few extra months probably isn't going to make a difference IMO.


Ok, I think I'm going to wait a few more months



Willowy said:


> When my cousin had a cryptorchid kitten, the vet actually made us wait until 10-12 months "to be sure" they wouldn't descend (from what I've read, if they haven't shown up by 12 weeks they aren't going to, but whatever) so I doubt waiting until at least then will be a problem.


thanks for the input. From my understanding though, if it hasn't dropped yet, there's a very slim chance it ever will.


Hallie said:


> I'm with Willowy here.
> 
> My mom's Chihuahua's missing testicle descended when he was 9 months... a week before his vet appointment to get neutered. Good timing, right? That way he didn't have to have such an invasive surgery.
> 
> Waiting couldn't hurt, and could possibly help.


I'm going to wait. I'm glad your mom's dog was okay, but I think he was an exception. It seems he got really lucky that it dropped so late, but that's great news. 



Sighthounds4me said:


> Cats are very different, though. A lot of times in dogs, an undescended testicle can show up later. It's also possible to "milk" it down if it's close, and can be felt.
> 
> IMO, I'd wait till about 12 months old. You will have a more mature dog at that point, and physically, this can be important if you plan to do sports or anything with him.


I will wait, probably until 9-12 months. I don't plan on doing any sports with him, just the ramps and stuff at the dog park and playing frisbee, etc. Nothing competitive. 

Thanks for the help everyone. Still open to stories/opinions. Also, according to another thread I posted, it appears he MAY have Jack Russel in his blood, if that means anything


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I took a male Shih Tzu x Maltese in to be neutered. When I phoned up later they said they had not done him because neither of his testicles were down. This was a pup I had raised and he definitely had both down from the time he was a pup and definitely were there at six months when I took him in.

I went up to the Vets, took him out of the cage and said what are these? The Vet said, well they were not there when I checked. I did not think that it was even possible for them to pull them back up at his age and the size they were. Often wondered if they checked the wrong dog? He got neutered.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Kyllobernese said:


> I took a male Shih Tzu x Maltese in to be neutered. When I phoned up later they said they had not done him because neither of his testicles were down. This was a pup I had raised and he definitely had both down from the time he was a pup and definitely were there at six months when I took him in.
> 
> I went up to the Vets, took him out of the cage and said what are these? The Vet said, well they were not there when I checked. I did not think that it was even possible for them to pull them back up at his age and the size they were. Often wondered if they checked the wrong dog? He got neutered.


So strange. I understand where your vet was coming from, most of the times the testicles aren't able to be 'pulled back up' into the body for long periods of time once they descend.


----------



## ShelterPups (Jan 3, 2013)

Two days ago I purchased Mini Schnauzer from a breeder with an outstanding reputation . The little guy is Black/ Silver and born on 1/24/2013. I took him to My Vet and it was discovered that only one of his testicles is down. He is AKC and I intended to register him and have one litter by him and a AKC female Mini Schnauzer which is owned by a friend. It is to be expected for the second testicle to drop when he gets older?

The owner of the kennel is supposed to call me this evening so we can discuss this.I was told by the employee of this kennel that normally under these circumstances they neuter for free. Well, I don't want him neutered at this time. I have a 1 year health guarantee and the paperwork shows that this little guy was viewed by their Vet at age 6 weeks and again at 8 weeks.

What do you think my demands should be in resulving this issue?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ShelterPups said:


> Two days ago I purchased Mini Schnauzer from a breeder with an outstanding reputation . The little guy is Black/ Silver and born on 1/24/2013. I took him to My Vet and it was discovered that only one of his testicles is down. He is AKC and I intended to register him and have one litter by him and a AKC female Mini Schnauzer which is owned by a friend. It is to be expected for the second testicle to drop when he gets older?
> 
> The owner of the kennel is supposed to call me this evening so we can discuss this.I was told by the employee of this kennel that normally under these circumstances they neuter for free. Well, I don't want him neutered at this time. I have a 1 year health guarantee and the paperwork shows that this little guy was viewed by their Vet at age 6 weeks and again at 8 weeks.
> 
> What do you think my demands should be in resulving this issue?


Wait until he is 11 mo old, and if he hasn't dropped, neuter him. It is a conformation fault for a dog to be a crypt. Not ethical to breed a crypt since it tends to be genetic.
Since you have time, I would also research reasons to breed. Unless the dog has a show record/titled, then it shouldn't be bred. AKC is just a registry. It isn't a guarantee of quality. Most puppy mill dogs are AKC registered, and they are inbred, with lots of problems.
Look up responsible breeder vs Backyard breeder.
If you decide to breed, get genetic testing,OFA certs done when the dog is 2.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

ShelterPups said:


> Two days ago I purchased Mini Schnauzer from a breeder with an outstanding reputation . The little guy is Black/ Silver and born on 1/24/2013. I took him to My Vet and it was discovered that only one of his testicles is down. He is AKC and I intended to register him and have one litter by him and a AKC female Mini Schnauzer which is owned by a friend. It is to be expected for the second testicle to drop when he gets older?
> 
> The owner of the kennel is supposed to call me this evening so we can discuss this.I was told by the employee of this kennel that normally under these circumstances they neuter for free. Well, I don't want him neutered at this time. I have a 1 year health guarantee and the paperwork shows that this little guy was viewed by their Vet at age 6 weeks and again at 8 weeks.
> 
> What do you think my demands should be in resulving this issue?


You did not check this yourself before you comitted to the pup?


----------

